# The Bakers Dozen



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to post a few pics of my Portabello pair. They lay about 10 to 11 eggs every 7 to 9 days. Their last clutch was 13! Here are the Pics.
How common is it for these guys to lay so many eggs?

The Eggs


















Portabello Male









Portabello Female









The Happy Couple


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous ! Congrats !


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. I love how their bellies have that bluish tint.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Those are definitely large clutches for an auratus. Mine usually lay 3-5 eggs per clutch. 
Those are some great looking frogs!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats! I love those frogs. So beautiful


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. They are really cool to watch. Not shy really. They are always out in the open and most of the time right at the front.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I just wanted to update the thread with a new pic of the eggs i took today. All 13 eggs are developing perfectly. It looks like one tad hatched out today. In another couple days i'll transfer all the tads to their new aquatic condo. I raise them in shoe box containers and keep 4-5 tads per. I'll keep updating this thread as they grow. I may take 3 or 4 of them and grow them in their own containers and see if they grow bigger, smaller, or no difference when raise alone. What do you guys think?


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Keep up the good work, and let us know about the results with your various tadpole rearing methods.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Auratus can be pretty darn prolific. My record is 17 eggs from a single female Turquoise and Bronze Auratus.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

17 eggs?! I was amazed that she can fit 13 in her little body. How in the world can they fit 17? Mother Nature is so amazing.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

What are you supplementing with? How old is the pair? and how long do you leave the eggs in with them before you remove? Those tads are nice and healthy looking! We usually get 6-10 eggs from our Azureus and lucky if half the eggs turn out good.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

I dust with Repashy calcium plus everyday. I'm not sure of the age. I bought them from Marcus at SNDF. I beleive they are WC. I usually leave the eggs in with the pair for a day or two. I have only had a couple eggs not develop in all the clutches i've taken from this pair. They are truely amazing frogs.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats crazy. i've got a tinc that only lays about 3 to 4 eggs lol.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

ok guys,
here is an update. 
I have two shoebox containers with 5 tads each. One, will get a 100% water change every week. The other i will not do any water changes. This will test the clean vs dirty water issue. Next, I have 3 32oz deli cup containers each holding 1 tad. I will do 100% water changes every week on all of them. This will test the individual vs communal. 
I was thinking about weighing each one about every 2 or 3 weeks to see what the average size for each method would be. I'm not sure if the tads will be ok from the stress of being handled and weighed. What do you guys think?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I would not recommend weighing them. What you could do is take a picture of them from above, in a shallow clear container such as a petri dish, with graph paper below it. Using the photos, you should be able to compare length and girth pretty easily.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Good Tip. Thanks Zach. I'do it that way. You know i started thing today and i'm doing all of this to see which method will yield larger froglets when they morph. This leads to more questions. Say the tads that got water changes every week were a little bit bigger when morphed than the ones that got no water change...What will the size difference be when they are all 2 or 3 months out of water? Will the ones that were smaller to start with catch up?
If they all end up about the same size, that the time and effort spent on changing 100% of the water in 25+ shoe box containers every week is pointless.
I guess ill have to extend my experiment to include their development through 3 months oow. I'm willing to bet there wont be much difference.
I also wonder if the tads that were grown with no water changes will become stronger and heartier froglets? If having to live in the "dirty" water helps build a stronger immune system and a higher tolerence to diseases, then they should do better out of water over the tads that got to live in "clean" water.
I hope that by monitoring this clutch we should be able to answer some of these questions.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

i have to ask because i dont know...what do you do with all the eggs that make thru? thats A LOT of frogs...


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Sell them so i can buy even more froggies and froggie related supplies!


----------



## rgwheels (Feb 19, 2008)

Haha!! The only way to go! Hobbyists don't thing in money they think in frogs and supplies!!



StickyTongues said:


> Sell them so i can buy even more froggies and froggie related supplies!


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

lol i kinda figured that would be the answer


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

hopping on here to follow your experiment should be interesting


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

Ok, so it has been about 5 weeks. I have maintained a once a week water change schedule for all the the one tad container. So far i cant tell a size difference from any of them. All seem to be growing well. The only thing is i lost Two tads from the NO WATER CHANGE container. I dont knoe what happened. I just noticed today after a feeding  I cant wait till they morph into froglets. Then i can weigh them and see which ones came out bigger.


----------

